# Programa para reparar memorias flash



## Leonardo Dávila (Nov 5, 2006)

Hola Amigos... 

En un post anterior publiqué sobre un programa que permite reparar memorias USB con algún problema lógico, debido a desconexión de la PC incorrectamente, corte de energía eléctrica al escribir en ella, etc. 

Este programa yo lo he usado para reparar (formatear) memorias que la PC lo ve, pero no se puede acceder a ella ni formatear y me ha dado resultado y lo pongo a disposición de ustedes, espero que les resulte. 

Debe ejecutarlo con la memoria conectada al puerto USB, el programa reconoce que existe una memory flash; cierre el explorador de Windows y ejecute el format, puede elejir hacer que la memoria sea booteable. 

Saludos

LEONARDO


----------



## esneyder (Oct 18, 2007)

hola l verdad lo probe y no funciono asi que averigue por mi lado y aparacio la famosisima linux
asi que busca una distribucion de linux llamada *gparted* doy fe esa me sivio a mi espero les ayude


----------



## MC (Ene 25, 2009)

Hola foro!
Es verdad lo que dijo _esneyder_ el programa a mi tampoco me funcionó. Y en Linux si se puede dar formato.
El punto es que existe otra alternativa, particionando la unidad, pero nose como hacerlo, prueben si les funciona.

MC


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2009)

He tenido que hacer una paranohia extraña para que me lo reconociera el programa pero... DIOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSS! ! ! ! Por fin me ha rulado un pendrive de 2gb que tenia jorobado de hace casi un año.

GRACIAS!


----------



## MC (Ene 30, 2009)

Se te agradecería que mencionaras esa maneobra que hiciste, por otra parte que bien que hayas tenido exito en tu intento Hemp.

He investigado un poco mas y he visto que se puede rescatar dándole *formato COMPLETO*y es con el programa "7 tool partition manager".
Suerte! a mi ya me funciono!

http://www.download.com/7tools-Partition-Manager-2004/3000-2248_4-44400.html


----------



## Guest (Ene 31, 2009)

MC dijo:
			
		

> Se te agradecería que mencionaras esa maneobra que hiciste, por otra parte que bien que hayas tenido exito en tu intento Hemp.
> He investigado un poco mas y he visto que se puede rescatar dándole *formato COMPLETO*y es con el programa "7 tool partition manager".
> Suerte! a mi ya me funciono!
> http://www.download.com/7tools-Partition-Manager-2004/3000-2248_4-44400.html





Magicamente tu mensaje no se ve hasta que se te cita. Tengo un HUB USB con lector de SD ademas del lector SD integrado en el portatil, el programa no reconoce el lector nativo pero si la unidad virtual de la SD del HUB.
Asi que la meti en el lector SD del HUB USB y le di a format, se me pillo en nada pero lo bueno fue que al menos escribio parte del encabezado, de modo que al conectar la tarjeta al lector nativo este ya la identificaba como una tarjeta sin formato en vez de como una tarjeta fantasma; acto seguido volvi a ejecutar el programa y buala, ya me la habia formateado.


Lo que estoy teniendo problemas ahora es para montarme Linux en este pendrive, me esta dando problemas extraños con la tarjeta, sin en bargo en windows va perfecta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2009)

Hemp , probale un LLF (formateo a bajo nivel)


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Hemp , probale un LLF (formateo a bajo nivel)


 
Ya me fuciono, pero se me han jorobado otras 2 asi que buscare información de lo que comentas.


----------

